

The iconic iPhone interface tarnishes the legacy of Steve Jobs - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/11/iphone_touchscreens_tarnish_the_legacy_of_steve_jobs.single.html

======
dextorious
TL;DR: lazy ass journalist uses linkbait headline to discuss an idiotic idea
of his.

